# Why did registration get fucked again?



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Feb 26, 2022)

Did the Troons strike?


----------



## Leave_Fargut (Feb 26, 2022)

My assumption is that it's to stop a wave of /pol/fags swarming the site to discuss Ukraine in A&H, then failing to integrate well into the rest of the site
just a guess though


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 26, 2022)

Leave_Fargut said:


> My assumption is that it's to stop a wave of /pol/fags swarming the site to discuss Ukraine in A&H, then failing to integrate well into the rest of the site
> just a guess though


/pol/fags and redditors probably


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 26, 2022)

Because fuck off, we're full.


----------



## Jordi El Nino Polla (Feb 26, 2022)

Null is about to be bombed.


----------



## marvlouslie (Feb 26, 2022)

At first I thought it might have something to do with the Rushia drama and the spergs filling in to simp for thy queen, but then I realized, "nah. It's probably the Ukraine bullshit".


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 26, 2022)

marvlouslie said:


> At first I thought it might have something to do with the Rushia drama and the spergs filling in to simp for thy queen, but then I realized, "nah. It's probably the Ukraine bullshit".


Rushia or Russia. Gotta be.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2022)

NO REFUGEES.

Except ukranian women.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 26, 2022)

socks worldwide on suicide watch


----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 26, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> NO REFUGEES.
> 
> Except ukranian women.


pervert


----------



## Kacho (Feb 26, 2022)

To keep the Ukrainian propagandists out. God bless mother Russia.


----------



## Marvel Cinematic Universe (Feb 26, 2022)

I assume to stop the deluge of politispergs


Null said:


> Recent influx of pro-Nick shills. When I go to the new user queue they're almost all lined up to start sucking catboy cock in this thread.


----------



## WaveBreak (Feb 26, 2022)

Leave_Fargut said:


> My assumption is that it's to stop a wave of /pol/fags swarming the site to discuss Ukraine in A&H, then failing to integrate well into the rest of the site
> just a guess though


This is prolly it. Most /pol/acks are braindead. They killed /his/ as well with their bs


----------



## northstar747 (Feb 26, 2022)

why would pol fags redditor or who ever else join kiwifarms to sperg....about politics and not shit like ralph or mother fuckers?


----------



## Albert Ball (Feb 27, 2022)

/pol/ is a hive of scum and autism.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Feb 28, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> why would pol fags redditor or who ever else join kiwifarms to sperg....about politics and not shit like ralph or mother fuckers?


they're in a constant need of their autism dose every hour


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Feb 28, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> why would pol fags redditor or who ever else join kiwifarms to sperg....about politics and not shit like ralph or mother fuckers?


Redditors because they won't get downboated into oblivion and unseen because of their takes, /pol/acks because the quality of discussion there is so fucking awful that even the rare quality thread will still have half the posts be from some retards schizoposting.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Mar 1, 2022)

how do you do, fellow old fags?


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 5, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> why would pol fags redditor or who ever else join kiwifarms to sperg....about politics and not shit like ralph or mother fuckers?


Because Reddit has very strict guides as to which points of view are allowable, and /pol/ is a 24/7 cauldron of shills, raiders and shitposters whose job it is to slide any attempts to actually have a grown-up discussion.


----------

